# Need a Log Splitter?



## Kevin (Feb 21, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TimR (Feb 21, 2015)

Now that's what mechanical know how and a healthy dose of testosterone can achieve!
Freakin cool.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 21, 2015)

i ordered one of those and this is what the sent me -- i think i got riped off

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 21, 2015)

davduckman2010 said:


> i ordered one of those and this is what the sent me -- i think i got riped off
> View attachment 71980



Gotta expect that Dave- that is what ya get when you let a plumber order something...........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 21, 2015)

A friend that owns a campground has something like that. It's fun to operate but with a quick operator the guy hauling away the split stuff really has to work!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 22, 2015)

Really cool equipment, but was sad to see some really nice logs cut up into firewood! Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> A friend that owns a campground has something like that. It's fun to operate but with a quick operator the guy hauling away the split stuff really has to work!



That's why I liked the one with the tumbler & conveyor & auto-loader.


----------



## mrbelvetron (Feb 24, 2015)

That's pretty dang awesome!


----------



## gvwp (Mar 2, 2015)

Just ordered the Dyna SC-14. I ordered the gas engine, 6 way wedge and 12' conveyor. With all the Ash borer we are going to have a huge amount if firewood size logs this summer to process not to mention the reject logs that come through the mill. Just too much to process with the standard log splitter. I'm picking up in Michigan. Should be ready early next week.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------

